# CG academy cadets expelled for drug violations



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2009)

This has to go into the WTF File.  They were in their second year, and know the rules.  I can't imagine the shame they brought on their families.  I would guess mom/pop let all the neighbors know the kids was in the Academy, and now they have to explain why "junior" is no longer at school.  I would also think it's hard to register for another school this late in the game.  Sad, they had the world by the tail and let go, peer pressure.  Wonder how their friends feel about smoking the joint with them.:doh:

The Associated Press
Posted : Sunday Aug 23, 2009 13:20:30 EDT

NEW LONDON, Conn. — Officials say nine cadets at the United States Coast Guard Academy have been expelled after an investigation and administrative hearing concluded they used or possessed illegal drugs.

An investigation began June 29 after Coast Guard Academy command staff received reports of alleged drug use by cadets.

Academy officials said Friday all nine of the third class cadets were found to have used or possessed cocaine or marijuana. Officials say the drug use occurred while on leave and in one instance on academy grounds during the 2008-2009 school year.

The academy’s superintendent, Rear Adm. J. Scott Burhoe says the cadets’ drug use contradicts one of the Coast Guard’s more important missions: keeping illegal drugs off the street.

Officials did not release the names of the cadets.


http://www.navytimes.com/news/2009/08/ap_uscg_academy_expelled_082109/


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I knew a couple cadets at USMA who got knocked out on drug charges.  Oh well.  Do the crime, do the time, pay the price.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> I knew a couple cadets at USMA who got knocked out on drug charges.  Oh well.  Do the crime, do the time, pay the price.



Did they attempt to explain it?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope, nobody really cares to know.  Once we find out, we leave them alone to themselves.  

If you want a real doozy, a LT in my unit popped hot for coke... stupid stuff.


----------



## rv808 (Aug 24, 2009)

The fattest CPT I know is a ring knocker haha.
270 is a great PT score, but not in pounds.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 25, 2009)

rv808 said:


> The fattest CPT I know is a ring knocker haha.
> 270 is a great PT score, but not in pounds.



It happens.... sad to say


----------



## Ravage (Aug 26, 2009)

Darn, big let down on their integrity.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, a few years ago one of my mother's punk type neighbor kids (killed birds with slingshots, drove like a bat out of hell on the residential streets) got a USNA scholarship.  He was a top notch wrestler and liked to run his mouth about joining the SEALS.  I figured him for one of those who would fold the first time he got physically challenged.  He bombed out during the first year.  I definitely called that shot.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 28, 2009)

Too bad this didn't happen until after they'd finished their sophomore (3rd year, in Academy parlance).

The consequences would have been more severe. For starters, they would have been liable to pay back the first two years of their education, and they might have also faced stiffer penalties as far as UCMJ goes, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Pete S (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not at all surprised. 
They are still college students, and college students do stupid stuff. 



Viper1 said:


> If you want a real doozy, a LT in my unit popped hot for coke... stupid stuff.



My drug-pop-where-you-least-expect-it story:
Had a Battalion Gunner pop for ecstasy. :doh:


----------



## Hush (Aug 28, 2009)

Friend from high school went to the Air Force Academy...got caught up in a drug sting (foolish) and ended up in Leavenworth for 6 months.  Not a good idea.  And all for the charge of "Attempted use of a controlled substance."  Ended up buying fake drugs from someone.  Threw away a promising career, not to mention the prison time.


----------



## Bones (Aug 28, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Nope, nobody really cares to know.  Once we find out, we leave them alone to themselves.
> 
> If you want a real doozy, a LT in my unit popped hot for coke... stupid stuff.



Just one LT?

While in the sandbox, one of the companies in my unit had a bunch of guys get caught for illegal perscription drugs.  The locals working on the FOB would go into town and get them for the guys.  Very embarrassing for them as you knew who it was as they went everywhere and were always in formations.  By everyone,  I mean entire platoons marching to the DFAC, not just a squad etc...

I know Top had to take care of a few "weeds" growing on the FOB as well. Luckily they caught everything early.  Don't really know what happened to those guys or to how many exactly.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Drugs are bad mmm,kay?*

Drugs are bad mmm,kay?


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bones said:


> Just one LT?
> 
> While in the sandbox, one of the companies in my unit had a bunch of guys get caught for illegal perscription drugs.  The locals working on the FOB would go into town and get them for the guys.  Very embarrassing for them as you knew who it was as they went everywhere and were always in formations.  By everyone,  I mean entire platoons marching to the DFAC, not just a squad etc...
> 
> I know Top had to take care of a few "weeds" growing on the FOB as well. Luckily they caught everything early.  Don't really know what happened to those guys or to how many exactly.




Too much free time? Lack of discipline? NCOs not keeping the troops busy enough? A few bad apples spoiling the bunch? Or all of the above?


----------

